# My puppy pee's in her sleep???



## loki (Sep 9, 2008)

I recently just got a Tibetian Terrier, she is 12 weeks... had her snice 9 weeks.

She has the occasinal accident while she is sleeping.

We take her out alot, after eating and playing and basically every 20 minutes, she is having a hard time understanding the whole pee outside thing, but that is a different story.

So anyways about a week or so ago, I noticed in the morning when I went to wake her up from her crate and take her outside she was soaked?? I thought that it was just sweat, The shirt I have in there for her to sleep on dint smell like pee, and she is a white dog so I would think it would discolor her slightly??? Nope.
she is acting fine, nothing bothers her.

so last night after she gets home from playtime with one of her many buddies, she drinks some water and then I take her out, I could tell she was really really tired, but she still went pee.

She makes it inside and crashes hard, so about 20 mins later I go to check on her and she is soaked again, her bed is soaked and she dosent even budge??? it dint smell like pee, or wasnt really even yellow for that matter.

I dont know what to do, should I wait it out, take her to the vet?

any help would be wonderful!!!


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

i would take her in to your veterinarian. could be a lot of things... best to rule out medical problems first! then come back and tell us what happened.


ps i need some pictures too... i need puppy cuteness, especially tibetan terrier puppy cutness


----------



## loki (Sep 9, 2008)

I will get some pic's up when I get back to the house.
She is a cutie, 

Thanks for the advice, I was just at the vet thursday getting her 2nd set of shots...


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

why don't you call them and get a consult over the phone? perhaps you can bring in a sample for them to test with no exam/office visit since you were just there (or pop in so that _they_ can get a sample to run)... i would NOT try to simply get some antibiotics without testing a sample. that way you can rule out medical issues and start thinking about other possible causes.

one of my pups did start getting UTIs very early in her little life so... it is a possibility.


----------



## loki (Sep 9, 2008)

Great Idea, 

Now why dint I think of that, I am awaiting the vet to call me to discuss over the phone first.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## loki (Sep 9, 2008)

she loves the mud!



















well that is my little Tibetian Terror.


----------



## Jr. Dog Expert (Sep 11, 2007)

I highly doubt that its a physical disorder, but like you guys said, its probably best to rule out any diseases first. This is a common problem with owners of puppies that are less than a year old. Usually the problem is that the puppy can't control his/her bladder/bowel so that they relieve themselves inside or whenever they get the urge to go. I had this problem with two of the dogs that I've trained, and the urination stopped at about 8-10 months. It just takes time and constancy, that implying that you have to chastise the pup when they relieve themselves inside and praising them when they relieve themselves outside. Its easier said than done, but with patience you'll work things out.


----------



## AnjlGurl (Sep 4, 2008)

IMO - This doesn't seem like a potty training problem, I have 2 ideas:

1 - my new Pug/Cocker mix & her litter sister drool profusely when they are in their crates, its so bad their bedding gets soaked, the puppies are completely soaked from the head down, it took us a couple of days to figure out it wasn't wee...

2- my 2 yo BC mix actually wets himself in his sleep, every once in a while, we really have to watch his water intake on days of above average activity, or really stressful days, it hasn't happened in several months, but the only thing the OH and I could figure was that, like young human boys, he was sleeping so hard and dreaming and never got up. The 1st time it happened it scared the cr*p out of me, almost rushed him to the ER, but came to my senses and waited to call the vet in the am. He had completely soaked my side of the bed, and himself, but it definitely smelled as it should have, so I would guess your little one isn't actually wetting herself.

Please let us know what your vet says! Mine was completely un-helpful... in both matters...


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

yay! even cuter than i could have imagined. i love the muddy one.

so any word from your veterinarian?


----------



## Jeffreje (Apr 9, 2020)

Jr. Dog Expert said:


> I highly doubt that its a physical disorder, but like you guys said, its probably best to rule out any diseases first. This is a common problem with owners of puppies that are less than a year old. Usually the problem is that the puppy can't control his/her bladder/bowel so that they relieve themselves inside or whenever they get the urge to go. I had this problem with two of the dogs that I've trained, and the urination stopped at about 8-10 months. It just takes time and constancy, that implying that you have to chastise the pup when they relieve themselves inside and praising them when they relieve themselves outside. Its easier said than done, but with patience you'll work things out.



Hi,
We have a puppy right now that has had a ton of testing to figure out whyshe is peein gin her sleep.. Did your dogs just grow out of it?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

12 year old thread. Best to start a new one.


----------

